# Membership Dues



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

When are we supposed to pay our membership dues? I joined in August.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is the link to pay membership dues. Half year is $11. You can pay with any major credit card, debit card or PayPal account.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I believe we talked about this at the meeting Sun., normally they are paid in Jan. but I'm sure some will pay at the Christmas Party...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Dues are due in January.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so we can send next years dude in jan.? cool thanks.
speaking of the holiday/Christmas party when is it? because I need to work things out with family members for a holiday get together that is being planed at my sisters house.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I was late to the meeting Sunday. Church wasn't out until after 1:00. I must have missed the discussion of dues or got distracted and didn't hear it.


----------

